# Mailbox is up



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

My wife finally painted the mailbox so I got it mounted today.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2016)

Awesome!!! Great job Don. That looks with the old school colors....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks great man... gotta see how big of a turning blank you can fit in it now. Now we enter the testing phase!

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 20, 2016)

And I like the horse bust too...good color....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

T


ripjack13 said:


> And I like the horse bust too...good color....


Thanks you sir, the horse is Koa and clear coat.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

I also got the monkey pod hung up for her too.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 20, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks great man... gotta see how big of a turning blank you can fit in it now. Now we enter the testing phase!



I double dog dare you to max it out. I don't think you have a burl blank big enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 20, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I double dog dare you to max it out. I don't think you have a burl blank big enough.



Don't you mean double horse dare me? 
Sounds like a swap challenge to me... what are the dimensions of your barn box? 
What burl do you have to trade of equal size?


----------



## Tony (Aug 20, 2016)

Nice! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hats off to you and the Mrs., excellent job on the mailbox!! That is sharp dude.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2016)

I like it. 

I'm guessing you don't have to worry about the snow plow side swiping it during the Maui "winter". High school kids with driveby baseball bats is another mailbox killer we have experienced around here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I like it.
> 
> I'm guessing you don't have to worry about the snow plow side swiping it during the Maui "winter". High school kids with driveby baseball bats is another mailbox killer we have experienced around here.


We live in a great place, this island is so small that if you do something stupid locals post your picture on Facebook and you get caught that day. Keeps people honest. If it snowed enough to require a plow here I would have bigger problems then my mailbox I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I also got the monkey pod hung up for her too.
> 
> View attachment 111732



Did you carve the faces?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

I finished it, that was something the guy I bought the wood from carved. He gave me permission to finish and keep it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Aha...cool.


----------



## deltatango (Aug 21, 2016)

Really cool mailbox Don. You and your wife did a bang-up job.
Looks like you have a fun place there.
Slice of paradise.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 21, 2016)

Aloha cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Mailbox is first rate. Carvings turned out very nice. Are you sure you have a full-time job? Chuck


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

Nature Man said:


> Mailbox is first rate. Carvings turned out very nice. Are you sure you have a full-time job? Chuck


Thanks Chuck, yes I work 50 to 60 hours a week at my job but if I can get in the shop I stay focused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Man that's sharp Don. Marc, Mark, Lee, Henry, Tony, Tony, and Scott really do need to stop talking bad about you behind your back.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> And I like the horse bust too......



Pervert.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## deltatango (Aug 21, 2016)

Yeah, we're horse from talking so much. But the mane thing is Don deserves a Long Neck beer for a galloping good job. Wither they talk about him or knot, everyone will trot out there and get the mail. 

Nay, nay, no talking, just a winnie here and there, or a nicker.....

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 21, 2016)

Think someone needs to reign him in as he is trying to stirrup trouble and saddle us with his eloquence. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks good... I think it fits well with the eclectic island theme that momma Don has established.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Yeah, we're horse from talking so much. But the mane thing is Don deserves a Long Neck beer for a galloping good job. Wither they talk about him or knot, everyone will trot out there and get the mail.
> 
> Nay, nay, no talking, just a winnie here and there, or a nicker.....



Whoa there big guy, you're gonna hurt yourself.



Nature Man said:


> Think someone needs to reign him in as he is trying to stirrup trouble and saddle us with his eloquence. Chuck



Don't encourage him...



DKMD said:


> Looks good... I think it fits well with the eclectic island theme that momma Don has established.



Eclectic is an understatement, today she bought 2 used surfboards at a garage sale. She wants to make a fence and this is how it starts...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## deltatango (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Eclectic is an understatement, today she bought 2 used surfboards at a garage sale. She wants to make a fence and this is how it starts...



Yep, coolness all right. A surfboard fence? Man, most people can only dream of such a thing.
Embrace change! Can't wait to see that finished.
How about starting a thread showing your progress?
Very cool... yep very very cool.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Whoa there big guy, you're gonna hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eclectic is us too. Nothing matches and I love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> today she bought 2 used surfboards at a garage sale. She wants to make a fence and this is how it starts...



That is going to be off the hook!!!
We certainly need a topic on that process!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

It has taken 3 years to get these, nor sure it warrants a thread. 
She got 1 with a skull and one with a brink...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

A brink....lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

I forgot the numbers on it. Had some Curly maple with koa strip from a botched paddle blade.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It has taken 3 years to get these, nor sure it warrants a thread.
> She got 1 with a skull and one with a brink...
> 
> View attachment 111799



What bit the tip off the monkey board?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> What bit the tip off the monkey board?


That's a question one does not ask.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Funny you should mention Brink in a post about a project that took only 3 months to acquire the first two pieces!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I forgot the numbers on it. Had some Curly maple with koa strip from a botched paddle blade.
> 
> View attachment 111804
> 
> View attachment 111805



Look at those leaves and pods! You have a honeylocust tree in your yard!!!! One of my favorite species to work with. I'll make sure to cut it down and pack it in my checked baggage when I visit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I forgot the numbers on it. Had some Curly maple with koa strip from a botched paddle blade.
> 
> View attachment 111804
> 
> View attachment 111805



Too bad you didn't have actual horse shoes...you could cut one and have it welded to the other to make a good looking #5....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

@rocky1 I said 3 years not 3 months...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Even more befitting of Brink and his barstool project!!


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Look at those leaves and pods! You have a honeylocust tree in your yard!!!! One of my favorite species to work with. I'll make sure to cut it down and pack it in my checked baggage when I visit.


Haole Koa? Brah, dat stuff grow all ova da kine.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Brah



THANK YOU . . . for losing the _"braddah"_ finally! Now lose the _"Brah"_. Maybe we should regress to _"bro"_ or _"dude"_ or _"cuz"_ or _"dickhead"_ but ANYHING except _"braddah"_! You ain't a wigger izu? 

Maybe our brotherhood should not follow someone else's idea of a silly PC nick?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 21, 2016)

I am a Hawaiian American Haole and your remarks regarding my assumed heritage are hurtful and should be stricken.

In the assimilation of my culture the term braddah or brah is a term of friendship towards someone you would regard as a brother. In light of your comment I will be refraining from either and using the term okole when referring to you sir.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I am a Hawaiian American Haole and your remarks regarding my assumed heritage are hurtful and should be stricken.
> 
> In the assimilation of my culture the term braddah or brah is a term of friendship towards someone you would regard as a brother. In light of your comment I will be refraining from either and using the term okole when referring to you sir.



Sorry dude I was thinking of gang bangers and the culture similar to them - I though they were the ones who coined it. Won't happen again bra panties skivvies petticoat uh, Don. .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Petticoat Junction!!!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 22, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> In light of your comment I will be refraining from either and using the term okole when referring to you sir.


LOL hehe he said butt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> LOL hehe he said butt


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


>



Eee gads . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 22, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Petticoat Junction!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------

